# 65 gto turn signal/tilt wheel problem



## jalopy junkie (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi guys,

Ive got a issue w/ my turn signals on my mostly stock 65 gto 4 spd tri pwr,maybe some of you have run into this before-I'm ready to pull my hair out...
Right hand turn signals seem to operate normally as does parking/brake lights.Ive checked and cleaned all grounds,checked for power/ground at LR light harness,still turn signals,brake lights and running lights work intermintantly at LR.
While in the middle of trying to diagnose the LR light issue,I notice that when I'm pressing the brake pedal my dash lights come on and off when pedal is raised and lowered.I then realize theres a tilt column switch at the base of the column under the dash,it is cable driven[it slides back and forth as the column is raised up and down]and I believe according to the wiring diagram my brake/turn signals/running lights run thru that switch.
So then I realize as I'm raising and lowering the tilt wheel,my dash lights are going on and off by themselves.I removed that switch and the housing came apart and little balls/springs and brass parts all fell out.
I found the new switch online for 68 bucks,but before I start "throwing parts" at the problem,I thought I'd get your opinions.
thanks for your help....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds to me like the part with the little balls, springs and brass things were contacts that were loose ......I would change that part, as it definately is shot now....


----------

